# Martin Pride String?cable Length?



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Here are the charts. http://www.martinarchery.com/chart/chart.html
You'll have to know what cam you have for anyone to know the answer.


----------



## pan man (Oct 10, 2004)

I bought one for my wife a couple of yrs.ago.I just looked at it and theres no information anywhere.Its a real nice bow,shoots good and its smoth as silk on the draw.Mine is a 2 cam bow,and has split limbs.The only thing i found rittin on it said its a pro series.Sorry i cant help you out,but you can find out more on the Martin site under the history link, as myk stated.pan.


----------

